# [VBS] Überspringen, wenn geöffnet?



## yasukatakaya (20. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab folgende Frage und zwar hab ich ein Programm in VBS, dieses durchläuft mehrere Ordner und benennt Dateien um und verschiebt diese auf einen anderen Server, nun manche dieser Dateien sind noch in Verwendung und geöffnet, genau bei diesen stürzt mein Prog ab, kann man irgendwie dieses Problem umgehen, dass diese Dateien übersprungen werden und später nochmal versucht wird diese zu behandeln?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Gruss


----------



## Culebra (20. September 2007)

Mit "On Error Resume Next" kannst Du die Fehlerbehandlung vom System abschalten (wieder ein mit "On Error Goto 0"), dann den Fehler mit Err.Number abfragen...


----------

